# Cove at Yarmouth unit 130 or 403?



## Laurie (Mar 13, 2011)

Since there's another poster asking unit questions, thought I'd do the same!

At the moment I have a choice between these 2 for my dates, 403 suite, and 130 townhouse for 1 less TPU. I'm inclined to go for the townhouse since it's  "cheaper" and we generally like 2-story units for the illusion of space, don't mind steps etc. Resort told me 130 has view of indoor pool, and 403 of parking lot, and that square footage and bed sizes are the same. 

Which would you choose and why? Will noise from pool be an issue in June?


----------



## e.bram (Mar 13, 2011)

If it doesn't have a  water view, what difference does it make?


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 13, 2011)

*Which view do you want? What style unit?*



Laurie said:


> Since there's another poster asking unit questions, thought I'd do the same!
> 
> At the moment I have a choice between these 2 for my dates, 403 suite, and 130 townhouse for 1 less TPU. I'm inclined to go for the townhouse since it's  "cheaper" and we generally like 2-story units for the illusion of space, don't mind steps etc. Resort told me 130 has view of indoor pool, and 403 of parking lot, and that square footage and bed sizes are the same.
> 
> Which would you choose and why? Will noise from pool be an issue in June?



I assume you know the difference between the suite (1 floor, dedicated bedroom) vs the townhouse (two story - enclosed "loft" style - no door on bedroom area).  If one of those styles is preferable then the choice is made for you. If you don't care which style then be aware that the 100 units most likely has it's "outside" view to the indoor pool. We love that but some people don't like the more indoor type exposure vs an open air door to the outside. The 400's are out by the inlet & open to the outside view/air. 

Remember also that all townhouses are on the second floor andthere are no elevators.  

Enjoy - it's a great resort and a wonderful location for almost anything you care to do while in Cape Cod.


----------



## Laurie (Mar 14, 2011)

*Do you have a resort map?*

John, thanks for this info. 

When I called resort with a different question, second person I spoke to said 403 has a woodland view rather than parking lot, so I'm leaning that way since this is shoulder-prime season; if it were more off-season, I might opt for the atrium view. 

But since 2 people gave me different view info on 403, I hunted for a resort map and only found this: http://www.emilive.com/portals/261/tour/2081/ -
It's hard to read tho, not positive I'm reading it correctly. 

If you have a better more legible copy (or any other TUGger - resort website ways they give them out at check-in), perhaps you'd post the image in the TUG Review section.


----------



## e.bram (Mar 14, 2011)

Shoulder season. Why not try for Surfside in Falmouth. Ocean views and full kitchens?


----------



## Laurie (Mar 14, 2011)

e.bram said:


> Shoulder season. Why not try for Surfside in Falmouth. Ocean views and full kitchens?


I'm choosing from online availability at the moment, and have zero flexibility on dates, and not too far in future, so I'm glad to get something/anything decent in the general vicinity. I'd rather take a sure thing.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 15, 2011)

e.bram said:


> Shoulder season. Why not try for Surfside in Falmouth. Ocean views and full kitchens?



Why would anyone want to be exposed to the still frigid temps & wind isolated in a tiny resort with few onsite amenities? Being on the beach is a plus for about 6-8 prime weeks/year and otherwise tends to be a big negative for owners & guests. You can try to make it sound good but those that know may very well prefer more resort features & better location for access to restuarants, shopping & more as no one can "enjoy" the beach very long off season. Nice try though.


----------



## e.bram (Mar 15, 2011)

Timeos2:
The Kennedys could own anywhere. How come their compound is on the beach?


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 15, 2011)

e.bram said:


> Timeos2:
> The Kennedys could own anywhere. How come their compound is on the beach?



Yes - I thought of that exact example. And that they closed it 40+ weeks per year!  Not to mention that their beach is located as well (or better) than even the Cove's tidal area for easy access to Hyannis. So I fully understand that trying to sell/rent those relatively remote 40+ off season beachfront weeks at a timeshare lacking year round features must be a super challenge.  No wonder some resorts in that type of setting just choose to shutdown.  As does the Kennedy Compound. Even the Kennedy's can't enjoy freezing by a beautiful view - they head south as most that can will do!


----------



## e.bram (Mar 15, 2011)

Timeos2:
What amenities are we talking about. Of course you need restaurants at the Cove. Here at Surfside we have a FULL kitchen and supermarkets.(not that Falmouth is short of restaurants open all year around).

ps. I personally like the sound of the surf best off season.


----------



## Laurie (Mar 15, 2011)

Just to clarify, this exchange is for mid-June   tho I must say that we spent a few days in Ogunquit last August, and the beach & ocean were freezing to us even then.  (For pure beach enjoyment, give me something oceanfront in August/Sept in NC or SC, when the ocean's like bathwater - and we can drive there.)

Back on topic, I've confirmed the suite and am happy with the exchange - purpose of week being to visit family coming into Harwich + a day in Boston, which we're planning to do by train probably (any suggestions about best train station to drive to?).  Not to mention it piggybacks a Harbor Hill mid-June wk that appeared online at just the right moment the other day.   We'll have the best of both worlds over the 2 weeks - assuming it doesn't get cancelled for some reason, knock on wood.

John, hope you caught my suggestion about the resort map, buried somewhere above. If you don't have one, I'll try to do this after my trip.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Laurie said:


> John, hope you caught my suggestion about the resort map, buried somewhere above. If you don't have one, I'll try to do this after my trip.



Yes - Thank you. I intend to see that a copy gets posted ASAP. I'll be at the Annual meeting in two weeks so hopefully not too long after that we can have a link.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 15, 2011)

By the way, in case anyone is interested, I'm playing a bit with eBram. There are certainly advantages as well as disadvantages to a beach side resort OR a more centrally located one.  While I enjoy a nice, warm day at a beach or in a beach side room that in and of itself doesn't entice us for a full week no matter where it may be. We want good restaurants, plenty of on site amenities, easy access to shopping, historical areas and more - things often lacking by the usually more remote beach locations (often real estate far too expensive to have much retail space). So we find that a great resort, purpose built and with heavy amenities has more of an appeal for our travels.  

Not to put down those that want a pure beach side experience. Just not our first choice most locations. And we definitely don't want a beach outside of the warm weather times. Period. And not many people I know of do.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 30, 2011)

*Map of resort*



timeos2 said:


> Yes - Thank you. I intend to see that a copy gets posted ASAP. I'll be at the Annual meeting in two weeks so hopefully not too long after that we can have a link.



As promised here is the pdf of the resort layout with all unit numbers.  It can be a bit confusing so this should help you know exactly where each unit is located.


----------



## Laurie (Mar 30, 2011)

That's perfect, thanks so much! 

This confirms what I'd hoped - that the first desk person who told me 403 had parking lot view was wrong, and second desk person who said woodland was correct. I'm glad I chose as I did - for quiet, & natural light during the day w/o having to think about pulling drapes closed for privacy. (Now if only they'll stick to this, or something equivalent, at check-in!)


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 30, 2011)

Laurie said:


> That's perfect, thanks so much!
> 
> This confirms what I'd hoped - that the first desk person who told me 430 had parking lot view was wrong, and second desk person who said woodland was correct. I'm glad I chose as I did - for quiet, & natural light during the day w/o having to think about pulling drapes closed for privacy. (Now if only they'll stick to this, or something equivalent, at check-in!)



All summer weeks at the Cove are sold/assigned as fixed so, barring any maintenance issues, what you are told you should be getting.


----------



## Laurie (Mar 30, 2011)

It's a Friday check-in so looks like wk 24... could that be floating? Whatever - it will be fine. It's not a huge deal especially since the dates and vicinity worked out so well. If they assign us elsewhere I'll ask for something similar to confirmation and I'm sure they'll do their best.


----------

